# Mid Florida APBTA March Fun Show at Veterans Park, Tampa, March 20th!!!



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Come on out to Veterans Park on March 20th, and join us for some Conformation, Weight Pull, and Great Food!!! "Top Dog" trophies will be given to our monthly top competitors in both classes, as well as our regular Age and Fun classes. Hope to see you there!!!


----------

